# Alexis Sanchez



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2014)

Come sta giocando in Premier??


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2014)

Alla grandissima, un acquisto fenomenale, è il vero fenomeno dell'Arsenal ad oggi. Sia in campionato che in champions sta segnando tantissimo, ma oltre ai gol fa tanti assist e sopratutto gioca proprio bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alla grandissima, un acquisto fenomenale, è il vero fenomeno dell'Arsenal ad oggi. Sia in campionato che in champions sta segnando tantissimo, ma oltre ai gol fa tanti assist e sopratutto gioca proprio bene.



Immaginavo. L'ultimo anno di Udine dicevo che la Premier sarebbe l'ideale per lui.
Il Barca non era per lui.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Novembre 2014)

Giocatore pazzesco. E lo sta confermando quest'anno.


----------



## Frikez (10 Novembre 2014)

L'ennesimo pacco dell'Udinese, ah no


----------



## prebozzio (10 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'ennesimo pacco dell'Udinese, ah no


Se lo prendeva la Juve diventava peggio di Giovinco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2014)

Predica nel deserto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2014)

a me piace tantissimo, detto questo secondo me non è da grande perchè è esclusivamente uno straordinario contropiedista..


----------



## prebozzio (11 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me piace tantissimo, detto questo secondo me non è da grande perchè è esclusivamente uno straordinario contropiedista..


Definisci "grande"


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Definisci "grande"



allora forse mi sono espresso male, non è il massimo per una squadra che fa gioco e gioca il pallone nella metacampo avversaria, tipo il barcellona, se giochi in contropiede è forse il più forte al mondo, ad esempio l'arsenal pur essendo una squadra di possesso a metacampo lo sfrutta bene, anche se in una squadra media renderebbe molto di più, dipende sempre dal tipo di gioco..


----------



## prebozzio (12 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora forse mi sono espresso male, non è il massimo per una squadra che fa gioco e gioca il pallone nella metacampo avversaria, tipo il barcellona, se giochi in contropiede è forse il più forte al mondo, ad esempio l'arsenal pur essendo una squadra di possesso a metacampo lo sfrutta bene, anche se in una squadra media renderebbe molto di più, dipende sempre dal tipo di gioco..


Non volevo essere polemico, ti chiedevo solo di essere più specifico per capire il tuo discorso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora forse mi sono espresso male, non è il massimo per una squadra che fa gioco e gioca il pallone nella metacampo avversaria, tipo il barcellona, se giochi in contropiede è forse il più forte al mondo, ad esempio l'arsenal pur essendo una squadra di possesso a metacampo lo sfrutta bene, anche se in una squadra media renderebbe molto di più, dipende sempre dal tipo di gioco..


Insomma, al Barcellona stava facendo egregiamente, poi per i catalani è arrivata l'ora di scommettere su Neymar, hanno comprato Suarez e quindi hanno accettato l'offerta dell'Arsenal.


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, al Barcellona stava facendo egregiamente, poi per i catalani è arrivata l'ora di scommettere su Neymar, hanno comprato Suarez e quindi hanno accettato l'offerta dell'Arsenal.



perchè è un calciatore forte ma in quel tipo di calcio rendeva meno di quello che poteva rendere..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Novembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perchè è un calciatore forte ma in quel tipo di calcio rendeva meno di quello che poteva rendere..


Tanto da fare 20 goal l'anno scorso.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tanto da fare 20 goal l'anno scorso.



Secondo me ha fatto motlo bene anche col Barcellona ma quello che dice [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] è plausibile. Ma anche il Barcellona ha fatto bene a prendere Suarez visto che ne aveva la possibilità.


----------



## Frikez (13 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tanto da fare 20 goal l'anno scorso.



Il punto non sono tanto i gol secondo me, l'importante è che giochi in posizione centrale dove riesce a rendere e a spostare gli equilibri.
Se lo metti sull'esterno come facevano quei geni del Barca perde il 60% del potenziale e diventa prevedibile, comunque è un giocatore pazzesco che mi è sempre piaciuto ed è perfetto per il gioco dei Gunners.


----------

